# R32/R33/R34 standard turbo twin turbo pipe connector



## AveesR32 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm after the small pipe which connects from the front turbo to the standard 'twin turbo' pipe
Picture attached for reference


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

call us on 01429 838885 we have 1 in stock


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

I have got on knocking bout too, i did see it th other day! Pm if you still need it


----------

